# USAT Corrugated passenger cars



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anybody out there have any experiance with taking one of these cars apart? Just got an observation car and a part is loose inside. I do not want to sent it back to USAT. Is there any secret to opening up one of these cars? If anybody out there has taken one apart, I would appreciate ant tips or instructions. Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, there's secrets, and the obs is the hardest.

I have 5 pages on them, this is the disassembly one: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

Just take your time, they are difficult.

Regards, Greg*


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

They are very difficult to get the floors out! 


Perhaps if you don't need to replace the loose part, you can easily unscrew the diaphragm end and dump the piece out and screw the end back on. Even the ends can be damaged when taking off the diaphragm (flat plastic end cap with diaphragm, or in this case the door assembly) if you are not careful. Be sure to check out Greg's link!


I have taken apart 15 of them and they sure are a pain. Some floors easily slide out, most I attack with a mallet. If you can avoid disassembly, I would recommend doing so. The factory has a tool that makes the process easy for them, but without the tool, it is challenging. (The observation especially!)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I attacked it with a Bigboy.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I checked Greg's web site and I have decided to live with the loose part inside the car. I cannot believe it would be this difficult to open a car! Especially when USAT sells additional figures to put inside the cars. Just not worth it! Thanks again.


----------

